# Thoughts My 17-Year-Old Self Assumed I'd Have, Versus The Ones My 57-Year-Old Self Has



## SifuPhil (Sep 22, 2015)

As a 17-year-old, these are some of the thoughts I had ...

* Am I going to be driving a new Corvette, a new Mercedes or, maybe, a Ferrari?

* Should I buy that luxurious log home in the mountains, or that post-modern house on the ocean front?

* Should I have the help polish my Pulitzer prize, or should I do it so I can reflect on my genius?

* Will I marry a supermodel or a porn star?



As a 57-year-old, these are the thoughts I'm having ...

* Where's the damned bus schedule?

* Is that big cardboard box large enough to sleep on?

* How come, as a writer, I still have trouble spelling "occasionally"?

* Maybe the Publisher's Clearning House truck will come today ...

* Will I find a rich old widow to latch onto to?


----------



## Falcon (Sep 22, 2015)

Well, Phil,  Ya know lots of things can happen between 17 & 57,  as you must have found out. (But, I know you're joshing us on many things.)


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 22, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Well, Phil,  Ya know lots of things can happen between 17 & 57,  as you must have found out ...



They certainly_ did_!


----------



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

IMHO, the "key" exists in the last of your current thoughts!   imp


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 22, 2015)

The cardboard box is MINE, if you find the rich old widow though, I could certainly go both ways. Oh and spell check can be golden.


----------



## jujube (Sep 22, 2015)

At 17, it was "Whatever"
At 67, it's "Depends"

At 17, it was "don't trust anybody over 30"
At 67, it's "I don't KNOW anybody under 30"

At 17, it was "finding a hip new joint"
At 67, it's getting a "new hip joint" 

At 17, it was finding a handsome exciting guy
At 67, it's finding a guy who's still breathing


----------



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

Jube, your last one, too, was the BEST! First laugh for this grumpy old curmudgeon, of the day!   Thank you!    imp


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 4, 2016)

Ha! This made my day,lol don't lose hope on the PCH truck!


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 4, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> As a 17-year-old, these are some of the thoughts I had ...
> 
> * Am I going to be driving a new Corvette, a new Mercedes or, maybe, a Ferrari?
> 
> ...



Yes! Occasionally! I keep it written by my computer. Had to correct it again just now, Dammit!


----------

